# Navy Aircrew



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello 2cool I am really now considering a rescue swimmer on an aircrew contract.

Has anyone on this forum served on Navy aircrew??

Rescue swimmer in particular?

If so, could you shoot me a PM with your experiences?

Thanks guys.

If this thread won't get much attention...could a MOD please move to where some people will??


God Bless the troops currently serving right now!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

pm me. I know a few guys still in the navy. Aircrew folks. I served with a bunch of them. I was not one, but worked with many, and am still friends with many. Let me know what you want to know, I'll get you answers. Maybe even a # to chat with one or 3 of them if interested.


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

PM sent! Thanks!!!!:cheers:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

you bet. No word yet, but if you have specific questions, send them on. I will do my best to asnwer questions about rates, etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

Jeff has been a great point of contact...can a MOD please move this to the TTMB?? I would love all the opinions I can get. Again, Jeff...your help has been so awesome. I will be sending you a letter at RTC for sure


----------



## pesurf (Apr 12, 2011)

Doc,
Are you curently enlisted or thinking about serving? I have a few retired Navy uncles who served. I also have a good friend of mine who's active duty Navy who's serving as a Navy Rescue Swimmer Chief out East. I'm the Chief Helo Rescue Swimmer over at Coast Guard Air Station Corpus. Our Air Sta is a hangar within NAS Corpus. 
Back in the day 1989, we had to successfully complete Coast Guard Helo Swimmer School and then complete Navy Helo RS School over in Pensacola alongside our Navy & Marine Corps brethren.


----------

